# anywhere?



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

Is there anywhere around here to catch some bass without a boat? I'm in Navarre..Thanks


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

There are a few ponds on the res off 87 maybe buck pond but you have to get a permit


----------

